# Ronald Wilson Reagan - 40th President - United States of America



## Bob Hubbard (Jun 6, 2004)

*Ronald Reagan *
*February 6, 1911 - June 5, 2004*
At the end of his two terms in office, Ronald Reagan viewed with satisfaction the achievements of his innovative program known as the Reagan Revolution, which aimed to reinvigorate the American people and reduce their reliance upon Government. He felt he had fulfilled his campaign pledge of 1980 to restore "the great, confident roar of American progress and growth and optimism." 

On February 6, 1911, Ronald Wilson Reagan was born to Nelle and John Reagan in Tampico, Illinois. He attended high school in nearby Dixon and then worked his way through Eureka College. There, he studied economics and sociology, played on the football team, and acted in school plays. Upon graduation, he became a radio sports announcer. A screen test in 1937 won him a contract in Hollywood. During the next two decades he appeared in 53 films. 

From his first marriage to actress Jane Wyman, he had two children, Maureen and Michael. Maureen passed away in 2001. In 1952 he married Nancy Davis, who was also an actress, and they had two children, Patricia Ann and Ronald Prescott. 

As president of the Screen Actors Guild, Reagan became embroiled in disputes over the issue of Communism in the film industry; his political views shifted from liberal to conservative. He toured the country as a television host, becoming a spokesman for conservatism. In 1966 he was elected Governor of California by a margin of a million votes; he was re-elected in 1970. 
Ronald Reagan won the Republican Presidential nomination in 1980 and chose as his running mate former Texas Congressman and United Nations Ambassador George Bush. Voters troubled by inflation and by the year-long confinement of Americans in Iran swept the Republican ticket into office. Reagan won 489 electoral votes to 49 for President Jimmy Carter. 

On January 20, 1981, Reagan took office. Only 69 days later he was shot by a would-be assassin, but quickly recovered and returned to duty. His grace and wit during the dangerous incident caused his popularity to soar. 

Dealing skillfully with Congress, Reagan obtained legislation to stimulate economic growth, curb inflation, increase employment, and strengthen national defense. He embarked upon a course of cutting taxes and Government expenditures, refusing to deviate from it when the strengthening of defense forces led to a large deficit. 

A renewal of national self-confidence by 1984 helped Reagan and Bush win a second term with an unprecedented number of electoral votes. Their victory turned away Democratic challengers Walter F. Mondale and Geraldine Ferraro. 

In 1986 Reagan obtained an overhaul of the income tax code, which eliminated many deductions and exempted millions of people with low incomes. At the end of his administration, the Nation was enjoying its longest recorded period of peacetime prosperity without recession or depression. 

In foreign policy, Reagan sought to achieve "peace through strength." During his two terms he increased defense spending 35 percent, but sought to improve relations with the Soviet Union. In dramatic meetings with Soviet leader Mikhail Gorbachev, he negotiated a treaty that would eliminate intermediate-range nuclear missiles. Reagan declared war against international terrorism, sending American bombers against Libya after evidence came out that Libya was involved in an attack on American soldiers in a West Berlin nightclub. 

By ordering naval escorts in the Persian Gulf, he maintained the free flow of oil during the Iran-Iraq war. In keeping with the Reagan Doctrine, he gave support to anti-Communist insurgencies in Central America, Asia, and Africa. 

Overall, the Reagan years saw a restoration of prosperity, and the goal of peace through strength seemed to be within grasp. 


For more information about President Reagan, please visit
The Ronald Reagan Library 
http://www.ronaldreagan.com


Biography from Whitehouse.gov

_Whatever else history may say about me when Im gone, I hope it will record that I appealed to your best hopes, not your worst fears; to your confidence rather than your doubts. My dream is that you will travel the road ahead with libertys lamp guiding your steps and opportunitys arm steadying your way._



Rest in Peace sir.


----------



## Ceicei (Jun 6, 2004)

. :asian:


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Jun 6, 2004)

. :asian:


----------



## Ender (Jun 6, 2004)

May he rest in peace.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Jun 6, 2004)

* .*   :asian:


----------



## Rick Wade (Jun 6, 2004)

one of my favorite men who taught me alot. RWR RIP

Respectfully

Rick


----------



## MA-Caver (Jun 6, 2004)

:asian: 
He was an honorable man. 
May God bless his wife and family.
:asian:


----------



## KenpoTess (Jun 7, 2004)

One of the Good guys :asian:


----------



## ARNIS PRINCESS (Jun 7, 2004)

.


----------



## CanuckMA (Jun 7, 2004)

:asian:  RIP


----------



## loki09789 (Jun 7, 2004)

rip


----------



## Brother John (Jun 10, 2004)

I'm very thankful for Pres. Reagan, as a leader and as a person. He's one of my heros. 
No matter who you are or what life may be handing you right now, there's something to learn from his life and words!
 :asian: 
May God so bless our country as to give us more men/leaders like him.






His Brother
John


----------



## MisterMike (Jun 11, 2004)

:asian:


----------



## Cobra (Jun 12, 2004)

Great man. May he rest in peace. :asian:


----------



## shesulsa (Jun 12, 2004)

God bless you upon your final destination.


----------



## Cryozombie (Jun 13, 2004)

:asian:


----------



## Kane (Jun 20, 2004)

Great man. Took down the evil Soviet Union and liberated Russia from communism. Will be a hero to me always. :asian:


----------



## TigerWoman (Jun 20, 2004)

He was a great President of our country as well as a Governor of California when I lived there.  My town was were the Library was built.  I remember when the four presidents visited just before it was opened to the public.
:asian:


----------

